# Hogue



## rmocarsky (May 8, 2009)

Does anyone (as do I) absolutely LOVE the Hogue rubber wrap-arounds?

On a 1911, or Beretta M92 IMHO there is none better. Tacky; business-like; and if the gun is stainless, very tuxedo-ish.

On my Super black hawk and S&W 66, again, Hogue but wood:

SBH Paul Ferro;

66 Goncalo Alves.

Doesn't have that sticky tackiness of rubber, but they are very handsome.


Anyone agree?

Has anyone adapted their 10-22 to a Hogue stock? 

Rmocarsky


----------



## rmocarsky (May 8, 2009)

*no interest*

No interest in my post?

Rmocarsky


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

rmocarsky said:


> No interest in my post?
> 
> Rmocarsky


I doubt that is the case, probably just not that much experience with Hogue or they haven't converted their 10-22. The only gun that I have Hogue grips on is my Mossberg 500. Got the Hogue fore end and stock. Actually, that's the reason I bought this particular shotgun was because of the feel of the Hogue's.:smt023


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

What do you think?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've used them and they are good. I lean to some good wood though. I guess I'm just old fashioned that way. Nothing looks and feels better to me and a nice set of wood grips :smt023


----------



## mels95yj (Nov 25, 2008)

Have them on both my guns. Wood is definitely beautiful, but I like the grip I can get with the Hogues.


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

I have the Hogue wrap arounds on my 96FS, they're fantastic. Hogue's seem to be real popular amongst beretta fans.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

rmocarsky said:


> Does anyone (as do I) absolutely LOVE the Hogue rubber wrap-arounds?
> On a 1911, or Beretta M92 IMHO there is none better. Tacky; business-like; and if the gun is stainless, very tuxedo-ish.


I have a 92 FS Centurion I bought NIB in 1992. Factory installed Trijicon night sigts.
I quickly put Hogue grip "panels" on it. Not wraparound. Fairly soft, pebble texture.

That was so long ago and far away. I have no idea of the model number, price, or even if they are still made.
But, the Hogue's have served me VERY well for a very long time. They still feel great.
Probably the wraparounds would be even better.


----------

